# Traveling with Rat tail comb???



## Bibu

I just had an "uh-oh" moment when I though of how to carry my rat tail comb with me to Nationals. I am only taking carry on baggage and I don't know if it will go past security...anyone know? I NEED it for Kissy's topknot!


----------



## Sylie

They might confiscate a metal tail. Could you find one (beauty supply store) that is all plastic?


----------



## CloudClan

I have had a metal rat tail in my purse when I was traveling and never had anything confiscated, but ... I am sure that there will be plenty of folks who could lend you one if yours doesn't make it through security. I plan on checking my dog grooming supplies.


----------



## hoaloha

As Sylvia mentioned, you can buy a plastic one from Sally Beauty Supply. It's no more than $2. Last year, the registration goodie bag came with 2 plastic rat-tail combs :-D


----------



## bellaratamaltese

i also check all my grooming stuff. There should be vendors there that you can buy a comb from or get one of the plastic ones. I like the thicker plastic ones better anyway


----------



## Bibu

Thanks so much guys for your help! I'm going to try to take my comb anyways and if they take it away I will hand it to my DH who will be with me until I pass security. Just in case, I will make a visit to Sally's tomorrow for a plastic one and hope it does the job if mine doesn't go through!


----------



## Bailey&Me

I'm sure lots of us will have rat tail combs you can borrow if yours ends up getting taken at the airport. 

Looking forward to meeting you and Kissy! Are you bringing Bibu too?


----------



## Bibu

Yes, both Bibu and Kissy will be coming with me. We can't wait to meet you, Baily and Emma! 
We are all excited for some warm weather after such a long and dreaded winter in North Dakota!


----------



## Bibu

Does anyone know if we have to keep the dogs confined in crates in the hotel room? I'm not taking a crate as they behave very well when not confined. Just read the rules and regulations and I'm starting to freak out!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Bibu said:


> Does anyone know if we have to keep the dogs confined in crates in the hotel room? I'm not taking a crate as they behave very well when not confined. Just read the rules and regulations and I'm starting to freak out!!


Uh oh...not sure but I hope not! Where did the you read the rules and regulations?


----------



## Bibu

Read them here: http://www.americanmaltese.org/2013_Specialty/2013_Premium_List.pdf


----------



## Bibu

I usually put a "Do Not Disturb" sign so housekeepers dont come to clean but it says NOT to do that. I don't need the bed made as I can do that myself and I usually ask for towel changes as they come by the hall in the morning. Now I'm stressed!


----------



## Bibu

Ok, so to set you all at ease, I called the hotel and they told me that the Do Not Disturb sign works for housekeeping and they will not come in. They just don't want dogs barking and disturbing people...which we know ours won't. They're all angels!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me

Bibu said:


> I usually put a "Do Not Disturb" sign so housekeepers dont come to clean but it says NOT to do that. I don't need the bed made as I can do that myself and I usually ask for towel changes as they come by the hall in the morning. Now I'm stressed!


Okay, yeah, I just read through the rules and stressing about a few of these too. I wasn't planning on bringing crates...but I will have pens to leave Bailey and Emma in when they're alone in the room. I also thought I could just confine Bailey to the bathroom too...but it says we can't do that. Does it HAVE to be crates?? AND it also says "no puppies under six months will be allowed in the hotel" :w00t: I also planned on leaving the "Do Not Disturb" sign on the door so the dogs wouldn't be bugged...


----------



## Sylie

Honestly, I don't know this for certain, but I think they do make allowances for this big convention. The hotel is making a lot of money by having AMA Nationals. Plus, they have an area booked, so less worry over "other people" complaining. Your airline carrier should qualify as a crate, if they do demand it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

I just wanted to mention about the 'Do Not Disturb" ... back when we had Missy we had left her in our room as we went to the pool for a bit and dogs weren't allowed in the pool area. Luckily the pool was just a small 'lawn-area' to pool fenced area from the room so I had clear vision . I saw the housekeeper working her way toward our room. 
In spite of the sign... she did a quick 'knock-knock' and started to unlock the door when I called her to not open the door!!! ( She just wanted to leave some fresh towels) . I came around the fenced area and got the towels and she apologized . I never trusted the sign ever again. 

In the case of Nationals, I'm sure the hotel would be very aware of the 'danger' of opening to a "Do not Disturb".... so likely not an issue there , but anywhere else, I'd not be comfortable.

Have a wonderful time everyone!


----------



## Snowbody

I have to agree with Terry. Very often when a do not disturb sign in up for a long time they will knock and drop off towels. I would worry about a dog running out. Think that maybe a good talk with housekeeping will be a good idea and maybe writing "Do not disturb" handwritten sign to tape up in English AND Spanish wouldn't be a bad idea. Also tip the housekeepers even if they aren't working your room...I would give them the tip ahead so as to assure they don't go in. Hope they do segregate those with AMA. The nightmare in Atlanta was that they spread dog people all around with non-dog people and thus barking really bothered guests there who were there for work or rest. Sounds like they're trying to keep dog people together.:chili::chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

It doesn't have to be a crate - xpen works too or soft sided pen. I used to keep Lucy just on the bed (she would never jump off) but now I've gotten her (and all of my dogs) used to being crated in the room but boy, it sure adds weight to my suitcase to bring my wire crates!


----------

